# Does The Coat Color Change During Time?



## c.baeklim (Feb 6, 2012)

My GS is now 6 months and he is starting to grow little white hairs on his back. What does this mean? Is he going to grow more tan all around him?

Here are some pictures of him (the first 2 pics are at 5-6 months) :
Pictures by cbaeklim - Photobucket


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

The coat definitely continues to change. My pup had similiar coloring to yours at that age. Her hips, shoulders, face, and legs have become a lot redder as she has gotten older. She is ten months old and I strongly suspect that there are still going to be changes before she is done.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I always thought that all but the white and black GSD's go through quite a bit of color change in the first year.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

It's called a bitch stripe. Males get it too.
Abby at beginning of bitch strip appearance.








After full stripe is in








Second shot enhanced by flash. She is much darker than that.


----------



## c.baeklim (Feb 6, 2012)

I always liked how my GS had more black than tan... But I guess that is going to change 
...NOOOOOOOO


----------

